# 1936 Autocycle



## npence (Aug 25, 2013)

Just picked this bike up and would like to know all about it. How many 36 autocycle are out there what all options did they have. This is an all original bike and love it.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 25, 2013)

That's a sweet bike, Nate.
 It looks to be as deluxe as the 36s came. The Fore brake came out the next year in 37, so that option wasn't available yet.
 Don't know about the numbers, but the red ones are definitely a bit more unusual. They also came in blue, but you just about never see those.
I don't know why, because the blue is such a beautiful color. My own theory, is that a lot of girls bikes came in blue, so the boys didn't want a bike that looked like a girls bike.


----------



## npence (Aug 25, 2013)

When was the first year for the autocycle. And glad to hear this was the most deluxe you could get in 1936. Not being a schwinn guy don't know a lot about these except for always wanted one.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 25, 2013)

1936 is the first year for the deluxe Autocycle. It's kind of hard to tell from the photo, but yours looks like it might be a tall frame(20")
Which makes it a bit more unusual.
We just had an auction for an original black one end out here yesterday, and the bidding topped out at $3,850. I was really surprised that it didn't sell.
I heard later, that it sold offline for just over 4K. Not too bad for a completely original bike with some TV provenance.( It was featured on the show, Storage Wars.)
I think the main reason that it didn't sell at auction, was because it didn't have the crossbar speedo. But, that was an option on those bikes. You could order them with, or without that feature.
It was also a black bike, which most of them are. So that makes your red one stand out in the crowd.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 25, 2013)

*Beautiful !!*

Hi Nate...
 That bike is absolutely exceptional !. Congratulations on your new purchase....................Wayne


----------



## npence (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the information would like to learn all about this bike.


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 25, 2013)

Gorgeous bike,my favorite schwinn model.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, I can't imagine an all original bike looking any better than that - good for you!!


----------



## npence (Aug 25, 2013)

What where the sizes these bikes came in. And where do you measure to get the size. Is it from center of crank to top of seat post.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 25, 2013)

npence said:


> What where the sizes these bikes came in. And where do you measure to get the size. Is it from center of crank to top of seat post.



Yes Nate it is.
This is an absolutely gorgeous bike...congrats on acquiring it!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 25, 2013)

*1936 deluxe autocycle*

Hit nate!
All i can say is wow! Wow! Wow!
Best of the best! 
A sure winner for the first deluxe autocyle!
Where do did you find such an all original bike?
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 25, 2013)

The frames came in three sizes, (16" 18" 20") with a model designation for each. LSA206-16"/ LSA207-18"/ LSA208-20"
If the bike was ordered without the speedometer or the Cycelock, then the L and S was dropped from the model designation.
Black was the standard color with a choice of Special dark red at extra cost.
I thought the blue was also an option in 36, but that didn't become available until the 1937 model year.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 25, 2013)

*i dont know...*

Just picked it up Ay?? Must be nice to find these just laying around....lol...how much did you get it for....what's the story on it...surely it was stored somewhere safe....do tell...thanks


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 25, 2013)

npence said:


> Just picked this bike up and would like to know all about it. How many 36 autocycle are out there what all options did they have. This is an all original bike and love it.




Its discouraging how lucky some of you are...Nice score.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks great Nate I also have a maroon but 37 full deluxe. Congrats


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## TheSaint (Aug 25, 2013)

Great Find Nate!

Two questions are the Bomb and Gooseneck

Steel instead of Aluminum?

thanks,
theSaint


----------



## TammyN (Aug 25, 2013)

*Beautiful!*

What a nice find, congratulations! Judging from eBay and Craigslist, nice old bikes seem few and far between in the Pacific Northwest. A lot of people can out here in the 30's because they were broke so there probably weren't a lot of deluxe bikes sold.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 25, 2013)

Congrats Nate!!!!!!  That is one beautiful Autocycle.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 25, 2013)

Superb!
I don't know if you will get 7+ pages from this bicycle, but you should.
Chris


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 25, 2013)

*if you decide....*

If you ever decide to sell it....I'd be interested....even if iI have to sell all my bikes..my car(s)...a left testicle even...maybe even a lung....dang what find...


----------



## mruiz (Aug 25, 2013)

This bike deserves WOW. polish her up, that is what she said.
 Mitch


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 25, 2013)

Love your new bike, Nate. Also, thanks for the Schwinn factoids from Marty.......!


----------



## jrassett (Aug 25, 2013)

That bike is all kinds of beautiful, killer score man!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2013)

I've seen this bike in person (while it was the previous owner) and it is even better looking in person. A truly great score. So now I need to look to see if you posted your other amazing score of the weekend! V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the compliments and info that everyone has gave on this autocycle. This will stay in my fleet for awhile for sure. 
Shawn no thread yet on my other gem.


----------



## Aryamehr (Aug 26, 2013)

OMG that's a awesome bike. Congrats & enjoy riding that treasure


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2013)

All Hail....... "NATE"


----------



## looneymatthew (Aug 26, 2013)

*Brilliant!*

Nicest one ive ever seen . 
  Money well spent.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 26, 2013)

Enough about the Autocycle. I am patiently awaiting the next big reveal as per Fregman and Nate!


----------



## Lipstick-n-Wrenches (Aug 26, 2013)

GREAT, GREAT looking original BIKE!!!!!  As always...terrific find Nate.  Congrats......

Oh yeah.......WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stoney (Aug 27, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful bike. Let's all bow and light a candle to this one. It's amazing how some things can be close to 80 years old and be so well taken care of.


----------



## Felixvg (Mar 15, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> *if you decide....*
> 
> If you ever decide to sell it....I'd be interested....even if iI have to sell all my bikes..my car(s)...a left testicle even...maybe even a lung....dang what find...



Hi if you are still looking for a 36, i have one, not nearly as nice as above.
felix@netnet.net
thanks


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 15, 2020)

Felixvg said:


> Hi if you are still looking for a 36, i have one, not nearly as nice as above.
> felix@netnet.net
> thanks



PICS!


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 17, 2020)

Sweet bike Nate , you always find very nice bikes , love it !!!!!!


----------

